#  Krankheiten >   Pfeifen beim Ausatmen! >

## Dana

Hallo,  
Ich fange mal an mein problem zu beschreiben!
Seit vier Monaten ungefähr habe ich beim Ausatmen immer so ein leises für andere nicht hörbares Pfeifen.Wenn ih durch die nase atme also normal ist es nicht zu hören,atme ich aber aus dem Mund aus höre ich es.
Dazu muss ich sagen das ich eine Allergie gegen Pollen,Gräser und Frühblüher habe!Aber diese Symptome habe ich erst seit diesem Jahr! 
Ab und zu habe ich auch Husten aber nicht schlimm,mehr so ein Kratzen hinter den Mandeln (oder im Hals).Ich mache mich schon selber verrückt weil ich immer auf meine Atmung achte.Habe Angst das es evtl. Asthma sein könnte,obwohl ich ausser dem pfeifen keinerlei Symptome habe.Bei meinem Hausarzt war ich schon da sagte er es wäre noch kein Asthma,könnte aber zu welchem werden weil ich ja rauche....aber das sagt irgendwie jeder Arzt zu nem Raucher glaub ich;-)  
in drei Wochen habe ich einen Termin beim LUFA (leider sind alle LUFÄ zur zeit voll mit Terminen,daher hab ich keinen früheren Termin bekommen.)  
Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrung damit?  
LG Dana

----------


## dreamchaser

Ein Pfeifen beim Ausatmen kommt bei jeden Menschen mal vor. Natürlich könnte es auch Asthma sein, wenn du allergisch gegen etwas bist. Aber solange du keine Luftnot oder ähnliches hast, klingt es nicht sehr schlimm.
Geh in Ruhe zu dem Lungenfacharzt und lass einen Funktionstest machen, dann hast du Klarheit. Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, wenn du keine anderen Symptome hast.

----------


## Dana

Hallo dreamchaser 
Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. 
Um einen Besuch beim LUFA komm ich wohl nicht rum ;-) aber bis dahin ists noch so lange leider! 
Ich hoffe das Sie Recht behalten und das es noch kein Asthma ist!Luftnot habe ich zum Glück noch nie gehabt und diese symptome (kratzen im Hals und dadurch dieser Reizhusten,Pfeifen )habe ich ja schon seit mehr als vier Monaten und schlimmer geworden ist es ja nicht,es ist halt nur immer noch da! 
Von meinem HA habe ich damals Anfang des Jahres Cortison Spray verschrieben bekommen (junix) aber ne Besserung gabs dadurch auch nicht wirklich(<nehm ich bis heute),ein Notfall-Spray gabs auch noch dazu aber das habe ich noch NIE gebraucht! 
Nervig ist ja wirklich nur dieses eklige Husten durch das kratzen im Hals meistens nachts aber auch tagsüber,habe gelesen das sowas aber auch dadurch kommen kann,wenn man zu wenig trinkt.Und damit habe ich auch so meine Probleme manchmal vergesse ich es sogar zu trinken. 
Naja dann muss ich wohl bis juli abwarten und gucken was der LUFA sagt!:-( 
Vielen Dank nochmals  
LG Dana

----------


## dreamchaser

Und normale Anitallergika helfen auch nicht? Das wäre auch noch ein Versuch, ob es nicht einfach eine normale Allergie ist.

----------


## Dana

Ich habe ne Zeit lang Cetirizin genommen,wenn sie das meinen!?
Hab aber seit einiger Zeit aufgehört die zu nehmen.
Daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht ob es davon kommen könnte?!

----------


## claudi

Liebe Dana 
Hier ist Claudia. Vor genau 10 Jahren hatte ich auch ein solches Pfeifen beim Ausatmen. Der Hausarzt gab mir ein schleimlösendes Mittel, dann besserte es für einen kurzen Moment, aber es kam wieder.
Ich ging zum Lungenspezialist, der machte Asthmatests aber ich reagierte nicht darauf. Schliesslich untersuchte er meinen Speichel, dann sah er dass ich Lungentuberkulose hatte. Ich musste für einen Monat ins Spital gehen und wurde mit starken Antibiotika ein halbes Jahr lang behandelt.
Dann ging es mir aber schnell wieder besser und das Pfeifen kam nie wieder.
Ich will dir nicht Angst machen, aber ich kann dir nur sehr raten, dass du diese Sache ernst nehmen sollst und nicht hinauszögerst und auf jeden Fall zum Lungenspezialist gehen sollst.
Wenn ich damals noch ein oder zwei Wochen gewartet hätte, hätten sie mir einen Lungenflügel herausoperieren müssen, weil die Lungen TB die Lunge zerstört.
Die meisten Leute werden als Kind gegen Lungen TB geimpft, ich z.B. auch, aber die Impfung nützt manchmal eben nichts. Man kann trotzdem angesteckt werden. Ich wurde auch von meinem Vater damit angesteckt. Aber die Krankheit brach erst nach 11Jahren aus. 
Vielleicht ist es bei dir etwas Anderes aber ich will dir nur sagen, dass du nicht zulange warten sollst bis du zum Arzt gehst. 
Gute Besserung und lieber Gruess 
Claudia

----------

